# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر أخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة الأحد 19 يوليو ثالث ايام عيد الفطر المبارك

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الجيش يكسب النمور في بطولة سيكافا





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
خسر ممثل السودان الاهلي شندي اول مبارياته في بطولة بول كاجامي للاندية ضد فريق الجيش الرواندي بهدف حمل توقيع نجم بطل رواند بيزمانا جهاد في الدقيقة الرابعة من الزمن المبدد من شوط اللعب الاول ليتصدر الجيش مجموعته 




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليوم الأحد ..المريخ يخوض تجربة جزائرية قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف بأبطال أفريقيا


يخوض فريق المريخ  تجربة آخيرة قبل مواجهة فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم 25 يوليو الجاري بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وستكون المباراة اليون الأحد أمام فريق جمعية الخربو بمدينة عين مليلة الجزائرية حيث يعسكر المريخ هناك.
ويهدف المدير الفني بقيادة الفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو الوقوف على على عناصر فريقه الأساسية ووضع اللمسات البدنية والفنية قبل مواجهة سطيف..
ويؤدي الفريق الأحمر مساء اليوم من خلال معسكره الذى يقميه حالياً بعين مليلة التي تبعد 120 كيلو متر عن سطيف ، تجربة ودية ثانية امام جمعية الخروب في ملعب عين مليلة.
وكان المريخ قد خاض مباراة أولى ضد إتحاد الشاوية الأسبوع الماضي وانتهت بالتعادل الأيجابي بهدف في مرمى كل فريق ، وأشرك جارزيتو في تلك المباراة العناصر وتلك التي لم تكمل المباراة الأفريقية أمام إتحاد العاصمة قبل نحو 9 أيام والتي خسرها المريخ بهدف.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بعثة المريخ توزع حلوى العيد

احتفلت بعثة المريخ امس بمقرها بفندق كمال مصباح بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك ووزعت حلوى العيد على اللاعبين وزوارها من الاخوة الجزائريين الذين احتفلوا معها
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأهلي شندي يخسر من الجيش الرواندي في بطولة سيكافا


تلقى فريق الأهلي شندي الخسارة في أولى مباريات ببطولة كأس كاغامي لأندية سيكافا وذلك بنتيجة 0-1 من فريق الجيش الرواندي في إفتتاح في مباريات المجموعة الثانية والتي أقيمت على الإستاد الوطني بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام.
وجاء هدف المباراة الوحيد في الشوط الأول في الدقيقة 49 عن طريق لاعب الجيش الراواندي بيزمانا جهاد.
وخاض الأهلي شندي بفريق معظمه من لاعبي الصف الثاني، مضافا إليهم عدد من لاعبي الفريق الأول الأساسي وقد ظهر في التشكيل كل من عبد الرحمن مختار في حراسة المرمى والصادق الجريف وحسن موسى, محمد علي سفاري, نزار سيف الدين, محمد عوض الكريم وعبد الباسط وجلال الدين, ووضع الجيش أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده وتصدرالمجموعة.
وفي مباراة ثانية تلقى فريق يانج إفريكانز التنزاني ضربة موجعة حينما سقط على ملعبه وسط جماهيره وذلك أمام فريق قورماهيا الكيني بنتيجة 1-2.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأنيق يخطط لمفاجآت الربع الأخير في الممتاز من أسمرا

غادرت بعثة فريق الكره بنادي الميرغني كسلا إلى العاصمة الأريترية أسمرا لإقامة معسكرها الإعدادي للربع الأخير من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز، بحضور جميع اللاعبين دون أي غيابات أو اعتذارات، وتحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الأريتري ياريت، ومن المقرر أن تمضي بعثة الأنيق باسمرا فترة أسبوعين على أن يعود إلى البلاد لخوض مباراته يوم الـ(27) من الشهر الجاري أمام الأهلي مدني بكسلا، وبعدها بأربعة أيام مباراة أمام الرابطة كوستي أيضاً بالولاية الخضراء، ومن جهته أكد الكابتن آدم مهدي نجم الطرف الأيسر بالأنيق جدية زملائه في الفريق للاستفادة من المعسكر بالصورة الطيبة التي تعينهم على ما تبقى من المنافسة بالدوري السوداني الممتاز والذي يتذيلون قائمته حتى الآن، وأوضح آدم أن أوضاع الفريق صارت للأفضل في النصف الثاني من البطولة وخصوصاً بعد الإضافات الجيده التي سجلت بكشوفات الفريق بجانب التعاقد مع الكوتش ناسنيت ياريت الذي سبق له أن قاد الفريق خلال منافسة الدور التأهيلي وصعد به إلى الدوري الممتاز، وأضاف: الرغبة الكبيرة لدينا في البقاء بالممتاز لن تتكلل بالنجاح ما لم نبذل مجهوداً كبيراً خلال الفترة القادمة وجميعنا يعلم أن الانضباط والالتزام بتعليمات الجهاز الفني هي المفتاح من أجل النجاح في المهمة الصعبة و خصوصاً أن جميع الفرق لن تتنازل بسهولة عن نقاط المباريات التي تجمعنا بهم، ومضى: كل فريق لديه طموحات ومخططات يسعى لإنجاحها ولذا نتوقع أن تكون المنافسة شرسة وصعبة علينا والتفريط في كل سانحة لزيادة محصولنا من النقاط وكل ما يعيننا على حصدها سيعد خسارة لنا وسيكون من المؤسف أن لا نكون عند حسن ظن الجماهير ومجلس الإدارة وأنفسنا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ ينظم رحلة ترفيهية للاعبين



نظم المريخ رحلة ترفيهية في أول آيام عيد الفطر المبارك بالجزائر للاعبين والكادر الفني وافراد البعثة في احدي الحدائق التي تبعد نحو ساعة من مليلة وساهمت الرحلة في رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين وحظيت البعثة بإهتمام أهالي المنطقة وإلتقطوا الصور التذكارية مع اللاعبين.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اهلي الخرطوم يستأنف تحضيراته


يستأنف الاهلي الخرطوم تدريباته عقب الراحة السلبية التي منحها الجهاز الفني بقيادة التاج مخجوب وسيوالي الفريق تدريباته يوميا استعدادا لمواجهة الامل عطبرة ضمن الجولة 22 من دوري سوداني الممتاز.. وسينتظم لاعبو الاهلي في معسكر مقفول خلال اليومين القادمين حتي موعد المباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*طاقم تحكيم سوداني يدير مباراة الزمالك وليوبار الكنغولي

اختار الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم طاقم تحكيم سوداني بقيادة الفاضل ابوشنب ووليد محمد احمد ومحمد ايدام لادارة مباراة الزمالك وليوبار الكنغولي المقامة بالقاهرة يوم الجمعة المقبل في الجولة الثالثة لبطولة الكونفدرالية.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحبيب منعم كل عام وانتم بخير
يديك العافية على جهدك الراقي
 وبالتوفيق لفخر البلد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
غارزيتو : سنركز في مباراة اليوم على عناصر مباراة الوفاق





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو انه سيقوم باشراك لاعبي الفريق الذين سيدفع بهم في مباراة الفريق المهمة والمقبلة ضد وفاق سطيف في بطولة افريقيا مبينا انه اطمئن على البدلاء في مباراة الشاوية وسيقوم بالتركيز على طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها مباراة الوفاق بجانب تجهيز عددا من نجوم الاحمر البدلاء في شوط اللعب الثاني حتى يكون الفريق في كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
غليان وسط سطيف بسبب الحكم الجنوبي افريقي





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 سادت موجة من الغضب في اوساط وفاق سطيف بسبب القرار المفاجيئ للكاف بتعيين الحكم الجنوب افريقي دانيل بينت لادارة مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وكانت تقارير سابقة قد تحدث عن تعيين لامبيتي لادارة المباراة وحذرت ادارة الوفاق من ظلم فريقها ضد المريخ ووصفت الخطوة بارضاء لاعلام المريخ الذي مارس ضغوطات على كاف بسبب مباراة الاتحاد فيما ابدى نجوم المريخ ارتياحهم لاختيار بينت ووصفوه بالقرار المميز


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
وفاق سطيف يرفع حافز الفوز على المريخ لـــ(10) الف دولار





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
رفع فريق الكرة بوفاق سطيف حافز الفوز على المريخ لـــ(10) الف دولار لكل لاعب في مباراة الفريقين في الجولة الثالثة من المجموعات وذلك باتفاق بين رئيس النادي حمار ونجوم الفريق في حضور مدرب الفريق ماضوي 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
مصر تهز شباك حارس يوغندا جمال سالم برباعية





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
خسر المنتخب اليوغندي الاولمبي الذي يقوده جمال سالم حارس المريخ برباعية من مصر في المباراة التي جمعتهما امس في القاهرة في تصفيات ريودي جانيوري وكان الشوط الاول قد انتهي بهدف وفي الشوط الثاني قبلت شباك سالم ثلاثة اهداف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الإبداعات 

وصباحاتك خير وعافية وصحة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صباحاتك خير ياعبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور عبدالمنعم وصباحك ورد وكل سنة وانت طيب
*

----------


## kampbell

*كل عام و الجميع بخير بالتوفيق للمريخ و ربنا يسهل و ينصرنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﺍﻟﺼﺪى :
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺘﺒﺮ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺟﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻟﺨﺮﻭﺏ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ.
ﺍﺭﺗﻴﺎﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ ﻗﻠﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺩﺍﻧﻴﺎﻝ ﺑﻴﻨﺖ.
ﺍﻻﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻧﺪﻱ .
ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﻣﻜﺎﻓﺄﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻲ 10 ﺍﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ.
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﻛﻞ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ .
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻲﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺭﺩﻳﻔﻪ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻠﺘﻄﻮﺍﻧﻲ .

#‏قــــــــوون :
الازرق يعود اليوم للتدريبات وخمسة لاعبين من التطواني يغيبون عن مواجهته بملعب سانية الرمل.
ماركا الاسبانية تكتب عن مهمة الهلال بتطوان وتحذر لوبيرا من صعوبات ستواجهه امام بطل السودان.
الامين العام للهلال : تحويل زمن المباراة جاء بطلب من الشركة الراعية ومتفائلون باللعب يوم الجمعة
المريخ يمقلب الصحفيين ويتدرب في ملعب مهجور والمدينة يغيب بسبب أطعمة جديدة على معدة اللاعب .
اهلي شندي يخسر امام الجيش الرواندي والخرطوم يبدأ مشواره غدا في كأس سيكافا .

#‏الـجـوهـــره :
بعث بالتهاني للأهلة وكشف لـ(الجوهره)ملابسات إقالة (زغبير) .
الكاردينال : العيد عيدين في تطوان.
الهلال يعاود التحضيرات اليوم سيدي بيه ينخرط في التدريبات والكوكي يصل اليوم .
الافريقي التونسي يجهز (ميدو) للابطال ووليد علاء الدين يؤكد : هدفنا الحالي نصف النهائي .
المريخ ينازل(الخروب).
الارسنال يسقط في افتتاح سيكافا وجمال سالم يتسبب في هزيمة كارثية ليوغندا.

#‏الموســــــــــم :
الهلال يستأنف تدريباته تأهباً للتطواني ويخاطب المغرب ببعثته.
المريخ يواجه الخروب في بروفة سطيف .
جمال سالم يستقبل (4) اهداف مصرية
الاهلي شندي يسقط أمام الجيش الخرطوم يصل تنزانيا ويستعد للجبيوتي
بوي اساسيا بودية الاثنين امام الرديف استعدادا لمواجهة التطواني بالاحد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية واخبار الولايات :

• الهلال يستأنف تدريباته اليوم بملعبه والكوكي يصل فجرا
• طاقم تحكيم جزائري لمباراة الهلال والتطواني في المغرب
• نجم الهلال الشاب محمد عبد الرحمن للتونس لمقابلة الطبيب
• الكاف يطالب الفرق الزائرة بمنح الاعلام الفرصة لتغطية تدريباتها
• الأهلي شندي يخسر من الجيش الرواندي في بطولة سيكافا
• المريخ يخوض تجربة جزائرية قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف بأبطال أفريقيا
• رئيس بعثة الخرطوم : نطمح للمحافظة على لقب سيكافا
• اهلي الخرطوم يستأنف تحضيراته استعدادا لدوري الممتاز
• طاقم تحكيم سوداني يدير مباراة الزمالك وليوبار الكنغولي
• تعديل جديد لمباراة الهلال امام هلال كادوقلي في الممتاز
• الامين العام لمريخ ام روابة: الفريق يمضي بثبات نحو الترقي للممتاز
• السوكرتا بطلاً لدورة الفقيد خليل عثمان
• هيئة رعاية العمل الرياضي والثقافي تزور معسكر ابوشوك
• النيل المناقل يؤدي تدريبا ساخنا بالاستاد
• نادي المنصورة بمنطقة النصر الفرعية بجبل اولياء يحتفل بأبناءه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

• بارتوميو يكتسح لابورتا ويتولى رئاسة برشلونة ل 6 سنوات
• روما يقصي ريال مدريد من كأس جينيس الدولية بركلات الترجيح
• شنايدرلين يقود مانشستر يونايتد للفوز على كلوب امريكا في اول ظهور له
• أرسنال يقهر إيفرتون ويتوج بكأس الدوري الإنجليزي في سنغافورة
• جيرارد يقود جالاكسي لفوز كاسح بظهوره الأول في الدوري الأمريكي
• بايرن ميونيخ يختبر جاهزيته بفوز ساحق على فالنسيا
• اتلتيكو مينيرو يسقط أمام كورنثيانز بالدوري البرازيلي
• موسى يقود سسكا موسكو لعبور كازان بالدوري الروسي
• مدرب ايفرتون ينتقد تشيلسي في طريقة تفاوضه مع ستونز
• مانشستر يونايتد يرفض كل محاولات ريال مدريد لضم دي خيا
• كوريري الإيطالية : يوفنتوس أغلقت الباب أمام التخلي عن بوجبا
• الحارس الارجنتيني روميرو يقترب من مانشستر يونايتد
• مانشستر سيتي يرفض التخلي عن فكرة ضم إيسكو
• سانوجو مهاجم ارسنال ينتقل لاياكس على سبيل الاعارة
• نقل أسطورة كرة القدم بيليه لمستشفى في ساو باولو
• الجزائري كاسحي ينتقل لنادي تشارلتون الإنجليزي
• العنصرية تضرب مجددا في الدوري الروسي وتصطاد لاعب أوفا
• الفيفا يطلب من الاتحاد الروسي تفاصيل عن واقعة عنصرية
• سبورتنج لشبونة يضم المدافع البرازيلي نالدو من أودينيزي الايطالي
• بارتوميو: الثلاثية ليست رهاني الوحيد في انتخابات برشلونة
• لابورتا: سنفوز بانتخابات برشلونة إذا شارك جميع مصوتينا
• إنريكي ونجوم برشلونة يشاركون في الانتخابات
• أوسكار : أنا سعيد في تشيلسي وأسعى للاستمرار معه لأطول فترة ممكنة
• بينيتيز بعد مباراة روما : ريال مدريد سيتحسن تدريجياً
• نادي ريمس الفرنسي يرفض تسريح مدافعه الجزائري ماندي
• الفيفا تشكل لجنة تنفيذية لتحديد موعد لانتخابات الرئاسة
• هامبورغ الالماني يضم السويدي ايكدال والحارس هيرزل
• هيرتا برلين يعزز صفوفه بالتعاقد مع التشيكي داريدا
• القبض على رئيس الاتحاد البوليفي لكرة القدم بتهمة الفساد
• الجزائري بودبوز: أحتاج لهدوء الأعصاب للتألق مع مونبلييه
• ممثل للادعاء أمام محكمة: ويب المسؤول السابق في الفيفا موجود في امريكا
• رونالدو وإيتو وفورلان في مراسم قرعة مونديال روسيا
• لاعبو كرة القدم في تشيلي يهددون بإيقاف المسابقات المحلية!
• مارادونا يقاضي زوجته السابقة بتهمة سرقة أمواله
• باخ: اللجنة الأولمبية تواجه صعوبة الاختيار بين بكين والماتي
• سكودامور: لا يمكن لوم حصة اللاعبين المحليين في تضخم الأسعار في انجلترا
• الاتحاد الاسيوي يسمح للعراق باحتضان دورات تدريبية متقدمة
• مصر تسحق أوغندا وتقترب من المرحلة النهائية لتصفيات الأولمبياد
• الكاف يوقف حسام عاشور لاعب الأهلي المصري مباراتين بسبب طرده أمام الترجي 
• التطواني المغربي يقبل المشاركة بدورة لاس بالماس ويفاوض بصير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

> â—„ بطولة الكونكاكاف - ربع النهائي:

• ترينيداد وتوباجو (-- : --) بنما
الساعة : 23:30 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

• المكسيك (-- : --) كوستاريكا
الساعة : 02:30 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ الكأس الدولية للأبطال 2015:

• باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) بنفيكا - البرتغال
الساعة : 03:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 3 HD

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ تصفيات كأس إفريقيا لاقل من 23 سنة :

• زمبابوي (-- : --) جنوب أفريقيا
الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

• نيجيريا (-- : --) الكونجو
الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

• المغرب (-- : --) تونس
الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

• الجزائر (-- : --) سييرا ليون
الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ كأس مصر - دور ال 16 :

• سموحة (-- : --) النصر
الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ كأس العالم الشاطئية - نصف النهائي:

• البرتغال (0 : 0) روسيا
الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD


..................................................  ..........


âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

> â—„ الكأس الدولية للأبطال 2015:

• كلوب - المكسيك (0 : 1) مانشستر يونايتد

• ريال مدريد - أسبانيا (0 : 0) روما - إيطاليا
ضربات ترجيحية (6-7) لصالح روما

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ بطولة الكونكاكاف الذهبية - ربع النهائي:

• الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (6 : 0) كوبا

• هايتي (0 : 1) جامايكا

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ كأس العالم الشاطئية - نصف النهائي:

• إيطاليا (6 : 6) تاهيتي
ضربات ترجيحية : (1-3) لصالح تاهيتي

..................................................  ..........
*

----------


## azzreem

*مشكور ياحبيب وكل عام وانت بخير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء 
كل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف في إفادات مهمه...`كلنا علي قلب رجل واحد
،نشكر جماهيرنا الوفيه من البعد ونعدها بأجمل هديه
` جاهز لمباراه الوفاق سطيف

تقدم علاء الدين يوسف جوكر الفرقه الحمراء بالتهنئه القلبيه الصادقه لجماهير المريخ الوفيه خاصه والشعب السوداني بصوره عامه بمناسبه عيد الفطر المبارك وتمني أن تعود هذه المناسبه السعيده علي البلاد وهي في أمن ورخاء وسلام، وقال إن هذه المناسبه جمعتهم في يوم رائع بعيدآ عن حدود الوطن وجعلتهم علي قلب رجل واحد من أجل إسعاد جماهير المريخ المليونيه بانتصار عزيز من أرض المليون شهيد حتي يكون بمثابه خطوه مهمه نحو الإنجاز الأفريقي الأخير المرتقب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻛﻮﻓﻲ : ﺃﺭﻱ ﺭﻏﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻴﻮﻥ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻲ
ﻟﻢ ﺃﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﻪ .. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻪ ﺗﻮﺿﺢ
ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﻋﺒﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﻟﻬﻢ

ﺃﺛﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﺴﻴﺲ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﻪ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﻪ B ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ،
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﻳﻤﻀﻲ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﻩ ﺟﻴﺪﻩ، ﺍﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ، ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻌﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﻪ، ﻟﺪﻳﻨﺎ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻨﻔﺼﻞ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ، ﻫﺪﻓﻨﺎ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ .. ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻧﻠﺘﻘﻲ ﺑﺒﻄﻞ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻬﻤﻨﺎ ﺃﻳﻦ ﻧﻠﻌﺐ .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﻧﻘﻄﻪ .. ﻭﻋﻦ ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺷﺮﺍﻛﻪ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ، ﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ : ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺷﺊ ﻣﻬﻢ، ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺮﺍﺗﻴﺠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻳﻌﺮﻑ
ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﻔﺬﻫﺎ ﻟﻪ، ﺃﺣﺘﺮﻡ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻅ ﺑﻲ ﺩﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ..
ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﻪ ﻟﻲ ﺃﻧﻔﺬ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻪ ﺃﻗﺪﻡ
ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ، ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺪﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻋﻪ ﻭﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ .. ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معسكر المريخ يجبر سطيف علي قطع إجازه لاعبيه

اضطرت إداره نادي وفاق سطيف لقطع إجازه العيد التي منحها اللاعبين بالاتفاق مع الجهاز الفني بقياده المدرب فخرالدين مضوي حيث عقد رئيس النادي حمار`` اجتماعآ مطولآ مع مضوي وتحدث معه عن المباراه الصعبه التي تنتظر الفريق أمام المريخ كما تحدث معه أن المنافس السوداني لم يمنح أي راحه للاعبين في العيد وما زال منتظمآ في معسكره بعين مليله وبناء علي ذلك قطع وفاق سطيف إيجازه لاعبيه وإلزمهم بالإنخراط في التدريبات اعتبارآ من اليوم مع تحذيرات شديده اللهجه من المدرب مضوي .
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سخيفة قوون:
المدينة يغيب بسبب أطعمة جديدة على معدة اللاعب .
الجوهرة:
جمال سالم يتسبب في هزيمة كارثية ليوغندا.


بالله ناس الهلال ديل بشر 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*كل عام و الزعيم بخير
                        	*

----------

